# Melbourne Cup Dress Help!



## pinksugar (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok girlies! assistance required!

Tuesday is melbourne cup day (which is a huuuge horse race in australia. everyone stops to watch!). And in my office all the ladies are wearing dresses and fascinators or hats.

I got my fascinator, it's cream, and I also got my dress today - it's a burnt orange/peach colour in a chiffon material.

Now here is my dilemma. All my heels are WHITE, which don't match the fascinator. I'm not sure whether to go with a cream and gold bolero thing and gold shoes, or to get cream shoes, or what!

This is the colour (NOT the item, lol)


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 2, 2008)

I think cream shoes would look great with that colour.

(When I opened the thread I was thinking 'that's a short dress!' lol!



)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the gold and cream idea w/ gold shoes!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 2, 2008)

i say gold shoes!

something delicate and sandally though, like these






source


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 3, 2008)

okay, I got shoes!!! I couldn't find the right cream and the gold shoes I already have are kind of... I don't know. More greeny-coloured gold.

So I got these!

The picture is from the website and it's not that great!






I promise I'll post an OOTD tomorrow


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 3, 2008)

Cute shoes!!! I'm sure you will be beautiful!! Is Willum in the race for the cup?


----------



## AppleRose (Nov 3, 2008)

Those a lovely shoes! Should match with that coloured dress nicely. What makeup are you doing for the outfit?


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wooohoo go Melbourne cup! I love that corally pink colour, I tihnk it would look lovely on you! Your fascinator sounds so cute, I just got mine yesterday and it's got a lovely mesh that goes over the face.


----------

